# Shiny new Badge



## Rooigevaar (21/5/21)

Just posting here to show off my new 7 years of service badge, so not technically a Vape Gear Showcase, but its my new shiny thing. 

So blessed to have found this forum, I can honestly say that 7 years ago when joining this forum it was instrumental in my vaping journey and the friendships, insights, and exposure ECIGSSA has given me over the years is priceless. 

Thank you to everyone on the platform that makes this online space so special and awesome!

Reactions: Winner 22


----------



## vicTor (21/5/21)

very nice !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (21/5/21)

Rooigevaar said:


> Just posting here to show off my new 7 years of service badge, so not technically a Vape Gear Showcase, but its my new shiny thing.
> 
> So blessed to have found this forum, I can honestly say that 7 years ago when joining this forum it was instrumental in my vaping journey and the friendships, insights, and exposure ECIGSSA has given me over the years is priceless.
> 
> Thank you to everyone on the platform that makes this online space so special and awesome!


It is my pleasure

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Hooked (21/5/21)

Well done @Rooigevaar!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (21/5/21)

Well done @Rooigevaar !! Officially part of the furniture now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/5/21)

Congrats @Rooigevaar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (22/5/21)

Well deserved! Legend

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (22/5/21)

Congrats on 7 years still going strong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

